# rhombeus complex



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

this is my 8" rhom could anyone tell me what complex he is? or is he to young to tell


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

you need to get a full profile of the side of the rhom to get a ore acurate answer . . . but my guess, at that size (6"?) its probabally a Xingu

~Will.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not from that photo and you misunderstand the term "complex" it is applicable to a variety of forms from same and different geographical areas where their environment has fixed how they grow. Any dealer that sells you a fish (unless he goes and pulls it out himself) will give you made up complex name ie; Xingu Highbacked long snouted rhombeus, it won't make it a rhombeus. You however may looked at as solely as a common name, not much value other than that.

The best you can get is a _guess._ Your fish is an S. rhombeus, locality unknown.

Hope that helps?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

We need a better pic to tell


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

sorry to get off-topic . . . but that is a pretty nasty little bump on his chin, are you treating it with anything?

~Will.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

heres another one


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

no i think its where he keeps banging his jaw against the glass


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Maybe try salt to fix that bumb on the chin. Frank will have to help out with the amount of salt to use to fix it. I think you're supposed to use salt.

By the way that is a very nice Rhom.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

maybe it's the angle, or that I need to clean my computer screen, but it doesn't look very high, almsot looks like an elongatus...but probably the angle the pics are at


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like my Xingu, but like Frank said, you will never know unless you can find out where it was collected.
You dont need salt to fix that bump, but you may need a larger tank so he stops ramming the glass.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

he is about 8" but i have not measured him properly he is in a 48x12x18 do you think this is too small?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

luxsey said:


> he is about 8" but i have not measured him properly he is in a 48x12x18 do you think this is too small?


 I think it's fine for his size and should be for a while
pete


----------

